# Draw Bridge Chain Conection



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

GREAT!! Thanks. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"Drawbridge!?"*

Wow!? Somebody is telling how to a "drawbridge"!
How strange and unusual!
I have had an operating drawbridge acting as the maun entrance to the Ravens Grin Inn now for...?...22 Years?
Of course it doesn't look like a drawbridge, until it comes down!
I yell through the speaking tube first saying :"Get away from the door!"
Which usually scares people away from the door!
I crank it down S l o w l y....
I now have stainess steel cables runing the most of the way to the counter-weight in the basement, the part that sticks out of the door are chains (steel) mostly for looks!
My metal creations aren't skulls but rods, bend around looking somewhat artsie that also hold the long steel bar across the doorframe when it's all closed.
All of these things do go toward impregnating the customer's mind with those important memories of having spent some of their time here, having stimulating fun here.
hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## LastHouse (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm extremely intrigued with the concept of vacuum forming... Could you please share what kind of plastic you are using? I assume some sort of polystyrene, but would like to know specifics. Where do you get the plastic and how much does it cost?


----------



## zombielord (Apr 6, 2009)

LastHouse said:


> I'm extremely intrigued with the concept of vacuum forming... Could you please share what kind of plastic you are using? I assume some sort of polystyrene, but would like to know specifics. Where do you get the plastic and how much does it cost?



Thanks for the question. I have a site that will explain it better than I ever could. Link omitted (look up storm trooper armor vacuum form table)
The site gives plans and step by step directions for building a Vacuum Form Machine. The beauty of building it yourself is you control the size and shape of the machine. So you can potentially make a machine big enough to copy wall panels. The one I have is a small portable one here is a link to a store that carries it. a site that has my machine is called delviesplastics 
You can make one much cheaper than buying one! Mine was a gift from my dad who had it for years. He was a theater director, and I worked in the set design and prop making field for him so he gave it to me. So I was very lucky.
I’m actually planning on using these plans to make a large one so I can make stone panels with amazing speed and detail. 
The sheets of plastic I purchase through a local plastic shop and as far as online the site I talked about at the top has some good company links to plastic companies. 
The sizes for styrene plastic sheets measure 14” x 20” x .020 to .060 thick.
First turn on the heat, the plastic begins to sag then it will look like it is tightening. When it does that it is ready to be vacuumed. I’m going to film a video this weekend and show what it can do.
I’m going to find a place I can post the links.


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks great Zombielord........keep up the good work and keep those pics coming.


----------



## zombielord (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello HalloweenDan,

what do you think people want pictures of the most? do you have anything you want to see more of?


----------



## LastHouse (Mar 8, 2011)

Zombielord... Thank you for the link but unfortunately it comes up invalid. I have plans in my twisted little brain on how to make my machine... I'm more interested in the plastic. I'll start searching local dealers. I love what your doing! Keep it up!


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Just when you think you are making cool stuff! : )


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

I like the idea but I don't understand how it works. Can't wait to see your video to get an idea of how you're doing it and how big it can be.


----------



## zombielord (Apr 6, 2009)

MarkOf13 said:


> I like the idea but I don't understand how it works. Can't wait to see your video to get an idea of how you're doing it and how big it can be.


sorry for the time it took to get back to you. OK it dos not actually function. it just looks like it might. it just looks like it holds something up when in reality it just holds chain to look cool. sorry for the confusion. the video i mentioned was of how to use a Vacuum Form Machine. i will be doing that soon.


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

I wanted to incorporate a faux drawbridge in my haunt last year but ran out of time and money. Had thought about doing something similar but not as nice looking. Have seen those form molds on some other sites and probably on here too. One of these days....


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

zombielord said:


> sorry for the time it took to get back to you. OK it dos not actually function. it just looks like it might. it just looks like it holds something up when in reality it just holds chain to look cool. sorry for the confusion. the video i mentioned was of how to use a Vacuum Form Machine. i will be doing that soon.


My mistake, I wasn't very specific. I was also referring to the Vacuum Form Machine. It sounds like it could be very useful but I may have the wrong idea about how it works. Which is why I was asking about a vid.


----------



## zombielord (Apr 6, 2009)

I will work on a video now.


----------

